# Statistics for October 2002



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Total Hits: 6,224,154
Total Unique IP Addresses: 28,318
Hits per Hour: 8,365 with a max of 23,722
Hits per Day: 200,779 average with a max of 284,440
Total page views: 95,387
Total Bandwidth: 16.2 GB

Thanks for visiting DBSTalk!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I know this is probably redundant, but do you know the OSes, Browsers (including version #s), and even where people were coming from? 

Also, the top ten posters who are members?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

*OS*
Windows: 92.17 % (2916675) 
Linux: 1.279 % (40479) 
Mac/PPC: 1.879 % (59468) 
Unknown: 4.187 % (132500)

*BROWSERS*
MSIE: 88.61 % (2804112) 
Netscape: 9.769 % (309140) 
Opera: 0.146 % (4627) 
Lynx: 0.020 % (647) 
Other: 1.289 % (40820)

Top 10 posters of all time can be found by clicking on the members button near the top of the page, and clicking on the top 10 link.

but top ten for this past month are
James_F 
Scott Greczkowski 
Steve Mehs 
John Corn 
Rking401 
The Unthinkable 
Mark Lamutt 
Mike123abc 
jrjcd 
Geronimo


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Top 10 Referring Sites of all time

www.slashdot.org 8021
mrdo.vosn.net 4742
www.avsforum.com 2418
pub88.ezboard.com 1839
echostar.swiki.net 1643
www.dbsforums.com 1327
my.yahoo.com 1293
www.google.com 1286
www.dbstalk.com 856 
www.tivocommunity.com 673

Other notables in the top 20 include Dish Depot, Yahoo Boards, and Remote Central


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

No idea on the version #s for the Windows/Mac/browser?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No sorry Zloth


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Darn. Oh well.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...moi'?....

...on somebody's list???....


----------

